# Turnbull - New Liberal Leader



## agro (16 September 2008)

http://skynews.com.au/news/article.aspx?id=267603

"Malcolm Turnbull has signalled a full frontal assault against Labor as he takes over the Liberal leadership, vowing the coalition can win the next election."

good news i spose for the libs


----------



## explod (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



agro said:


> http://skynews.com.au/news/article.aspx?id=267603
> 
> "Malcolm Turnbull has signalled a full frontal assault against Labor as he takes over the Liberal leadership, vowing the coalition can win the next election."
> 
> good news i spose for the libs




May be another great Malcolm who may be able to turn the crashing bull.

go greens


----------



## agro (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



explod said:


> May be another great Malcolm who may be able to turn the crashing bull.
> 
> go greens




yeh well rudd and swann are doing f-all, just reassuring us with how good Australian economies are and dropping rates to devalue the AU$


----------



## Nyden (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*

Surely this doesn't come as a surprise to anyone ... we all knew Nelson wasn't going to last long.

Argo, it isn't Rudd that's lowering the rates, you know. I do share your frustration at lowering rates though ... sure, save the economy at the expense of destroying our international buying power. Figures, screw the savers and help those with debt; what a fantastic system!

So long as we can sell what we dig up, eh?

 ... Welcome to Australia, land of the banana


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*

Well let's remember the reason he lost the last leadership ballot - he was 100% in favour of an apology to the Abs.  (whereas Nelson was all over the shop - "memorising everything, believing nothing" as they said in parliament yesterday).    

Furthermore, as envronment minister in the Howard govt, he was one of the few coalition members to acknowledge global warming. (better check that.  Anyway ..)  Be interesting to see what he says in the future there. 

His republican credentials are (as he says himself) unparalleled.  I notice he wants to put that on the back burner (rather than be seen to agree with Rudd lol - accusing "anyone who wants to advance the republican cause at this point in time as having selfish interests"  ).  

And not only does he handle Chasers better than anyone else, - certainly better than Nelson (because he laughs along with it) ... he handles Kerry O'Brien better as well 

Game on ! 

PS No-one mention the fact that Macquarie Bank MBL are/always were  a mob of parasites lol. (PS imo)  I have to smile when he accuses Rudd of not being ready for "the Lehman Bros of the world to crash"


----------



## pepperoni (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*

he is not remotely credible as PM

Sounds unlikely but it will be hockey or abbott.


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> Furthermore, as envronment minister in the Howard govt, he was one of the few coalition members to acknowledge global warming. (better check that.  Anyway ..)  Be interesting to see what he says in the future there.
> 
> His republican credentials are (as he says himself) unparalleled.  I notice he wants to put that on the back burner (rather than be seen to agree with Rudd lol - accusing "anyone who wants to advance the republican cause at this point in time as having selfish interests"  ).
> 
> ...




You know they've done well when 2020 gives a Coalition member some praise!!

I thought he handled Kerry like a master tonight. Very impressive start. He actually answered questions - not just weasel speak that so many politicians use to make them appear Teflon-like.  Kerry will have to try much, much harder to cause him grief in future. And as an added bonus...he looked comfortable and as if he was genuinely loving it. Goes a long way with the punters at home. 

As for the Republican issue - I thought he handled it beautifully. As soon as I heard Rudds comments I thought that it was ripe for a nice sound bite reply and fortunately Turnbull seems to have his radar wired correctly. With everything happening to the economy, both domestic and international, Rudd opens his innings against Turnbull with the comment that he looks forward to working with him in relation to the Republic issue!!! It was a nice try by Kev to stir up some trouble but ended up making him look so out of touch with relevant and real issues.

Would the Republic issue even currently rate in the Top 50 issues for ordinary Mum and Dad families across Australia? Doubt it.

As 2020 says - Game On!!

Duckman  

PS Even though I was a fan of Costello, his approach to his current political position is giving me the ****s. Can he flog his book in his own time!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Duckman#72 said:


> You know they've done well when 2020 gives a Coalition member some praise!!



lol - how little you know me duckman -  you'll notice I mentioned (about) three points of policy where I agree with the man (and a heap of died-in-the-wool conservatives around here would disagree)


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> lol - how little you know me duckman -  you'll notice I mentioned (about) three points of policy where I agree with the man (and a heap of died-in-the-wool conservatives around here would disagree)




Ha ha - come on 2020, come and join the _Dark Side_. I can sense that you want to!!!  Feel the change in the force.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Duckman#72 said:


> come and join the _Dark Side_. I can sense that you want to...



duck, I'd prefer to delight in De Light thanks


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> duck, I'd prefer to delight in De Light thanks




Ah alas...you are too far gone 2020..... just be aware that it might not be a new dawn that you see. I fear that De Light that appears before you is just the sun shining out of Kev's ...........


----------



## Julia (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Duckman#72 said:


> You know they've done well when 2020 gives a Coalition member some praise!!



Yep, goodonya 2020.  Good to see that level of objectivity.




> I thought he handled Kerry like a master tonight. Very impressive start. He actually answered questions - not just weasel speak that so many politicians use to make them appear Teflon-like.  Kerry will have to try much, much harder to cause him grief in future. And as an added bonus...he looked comfortable and as if he was genuinely loving it. Goes a long way with the punters at home.



I do agree.   It's a rare thing to see O'Brien trying to suppress his laughter.
It was one of those rare interviews - where the equality between the interviewer and interviewee is perfectly balanced.  Both were confident and relaxed, whereas usually O'Brien manages to get his guests looking uncomfortable.



> As for the Republican issue - I thought he handled it beautifully. As soon as I heard Rudds comments I thought that it was ripe for a nice sound bite reply and fortunately Turnbull seems to have his radar wired correctly. With everything happening to the economy, both domestic and international, Rudd opens his innings against Turnbull with the comment that he looks forward to working with him in relation to the Republic issue!!! It was a nice try by Kev to stir up some trouble but ended up making him look so out of touch with relevant and real issues.



I think we might be up for some interesting time for a change.   

A side issue:  I wonder if it was just coincidence that meant Brendan Nelson called his leadership spill on the very day that Costello's book hit the stands?
I suspect not.   Good to see that the events of today knocked Costello off the front pages just when he would have been most expecting more publicity.

I rather feel for Brendan Nelson.   He would never have made a leader, but seems like a very decent person.  Maybe could be good for him to go back to medicine where his talents might be more appropriately used.

All up, a satisfying day.   Go Turnbull!


----------



## Julia (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



pepperoni said:


> he is not remotely credible as PM
> 
> Sounds unlikely but it will be hockey or abbott.



You've got to be kidding, on both counts!
Why do you say Turnbull is not credible as PM?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Duckman#72 said:


> .. I fear that De Light that appears before you is just the sun shining out of Kev's ...........



lol - I will say / add that I (like 75% whatever of Aussies) think that Kev is doing a good job ...


----------



## wayneL (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*

...and the world economy is playing right into the libs hands.

As I said before the election, a Labor win is actually manna from heaven for the Libs. Rudd will get the blame and will last only one term.

If Johnny Rotten won again, Libs would have taken the blame and spent at least a decade in the wilderness after the next election where they would have been massacred.

Anyone got a link for the O'brien Turnbull interview?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



wayneL said:


> ..Anyone got a link for the O'brien Turnbull interview?




http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/default.htm

wayne, no probs (in anticipation )

PS the other thing I'm looking forward to is a sense of some reality..
I mean Nelson playing fairy godmother to everyone sheesh ...

reduce petrol by 5cents (Turnbull objected on "good economy " grounds, but was told to toe the line on "good politics" grounds) 

increase payment to pensioners, carers, uncle tom cobley etc
reduce income tax (as Rudd is doing) ...

MEANWHILE
no increase in alcopops, nor luxury car tax, medical insurance,  etc etc (no pain whatsoever)

Nelson's reply to budget speech was like Father flaming Xmas on turps. 

lol Wayne Swan saying in parliament "The new Leader of the Opposition wouldn't know what hard times meant - he thinks alcopops is the sound of a bottle of Moet popping its cork"


----------



## wayneL (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/default.htm




Cheers 2020


----------



## Julia (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> [u
> lol Wayne Swan saying in parliament "The new Leader of the Opposition wouldn't know what hard times meant - he thinks alcopops is the sound of a bottle of Moet popping its cork"



There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?


----------



## pepperoni (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> You've got to be kidding, on both counts!
> Why do you say Turnbull is not credible as PM?




What was his response to the struggle point .... "i know what its like to live in rented units".

Oh the humanity Malcolm! 

He makes my token rich guy act seem tame ha ha.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/default.htm



I should have mentioned/ added  - go to 16 Sep 08 (via "Archives" as necessary)  - then to ...
"Malcolm Turnbull Speaks with Kerry O'Brien"



pepperoni said:


> What was his response to the struggle point .... "i know what its like to live in rented units".
> 
> Oh the humanity Malcolm!
> 
> He makes my token rich guy act seem tame ha ha.




lol - yep - headlines tomorrow "CHIMNEY SWEEP MAKES GOOD - NEW LEADER OF THE LIBS!"  lol


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
> Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?




Julia,

A good comment.


----------



## jersey10 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
> Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?




Tall Poppy Syndrome?


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
> Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?




I agree Julia and it was the interview that made me aware of his background. The media report Turnbull the same way that Pepperoni does - "spoilt little rich kid silvertail" from way back. Good on him. 

But I also liked the way he discussed it with Kerry - he wasn't "playing" the "poor hard done by battler" card. Just an open and frank discussion about his childhood. I agree with you Julia it was a refreshing interview in that they both seemed to enjoy each others company and were very relaxed and confident. 

Duckman


----------



## pepperoni (16 September 2008)

I dont think he is spoilt ... just too sheltered toknow, or too  rich for too long now to remember, how normal people live or relate to their issues.

"He spent his first three years of school at Vaucluse Public School. He continued his primary education at Sydney Grammar Prep, St Ives. He then went to Sydney Grammar School's Senior school at College Street in Sydney."

then after studying until 1980: 


Turnbull has also had a career in business. He was General Counsel and Secretary for Australian Consolidated Press Holdings Group, the family company of Kerry Packer, from 1983 to 1985.

GC 3 years out ... sounds like connections and privilege to me. Not being racist but is he jewish or something?


Good luck to him and all, but give me a more everyday man for PM.  Abbott or Hockey. Mortal men with some conscience.


----------



## Julia (17 September 2008)

> =pepperoni;336398
> 
> Good luck to him and all, but give me a more everyday man for PM.  Abbott or Hockey. Mortal men with some conscience.



Well, Pepperoni, you're entitled to see him through your own eyes, of course.  

I'd say, in contrast, that a person who has been so successful in his own life is more likely to have a few clues about how to make Australia similarly successful.

Abbott an 'every day man'?  Give me a break!
I hope we never, ever have a fundamentalist Christian (or any other fundamentalist religion) running the country.  He's also inconsistent and changes his loyalties like a true populist.

And Joe Hockey?  Seems a nice bloke.  So is Brendan Nelson.
Doesn't make him leadership material, not by a long way.

How do Point Piper and Balmoral Slopes compare in terms of, umm, rich people's territory?


----------



## pepperoni (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, Pepperoni, you're entitled to see him through your own eyes, of course.
> 
> I'd say, in contrast, that a person who has been so successful in his own life is more likely to have a few clues about how to make Australia similarly successful.
> 
> ...




Tell me turnbull doesnt live in point piper?!!!

I rent in balmoral slopes.  I went to public school and whilst Ive got 2 degrees I have built 5 houses with my bare hands.

I laugh at toffee guys like turnbull as will 90% of aussie blokes.  

And yes it seems he is a jew with typically strong jewish connections, and no doubt obligations and vested interests.  Which is fine as long as it doesnt impact on his policies etc 

You may well be right about abbot and hockey but in another 5 or 10 their time may come.


----------



## pepperoni (17 September 2008)

Todays news ... should I be surprised?


http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...e-next-election/2008/09/16/1221330837211.html


----------



## The Mint Man (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



agro said:


> yeh well rudd and swann are doing f-all, just reassuring us with how good Australian economies are and dropping rates to devalue the AU$




I agree with your comment about Labor doing F all (besides raising taxes that is) but don't agree with your comment about them 'reassuring us with how good Australian economies'...... it wasn't that long ago Swann (aka goose) was talking our economy down

Anyway, on the general topic at hand, it is a great thing that Turnbull has taken the leadership roll

Cheers


----------



## The Mint Man (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
> Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?



I couldn't agree more Julia....
I was actually thinking about this yesterday and (considering how important sport is to us Aussies) I couldn't help but to draw on sport as an example of how success should actually bring support/praise rather than push it away.
I mean when the swans won the AFL grand final I bet my bottom dollar their membership, merchandise sales, fan base and general interest in the swans/AFL went through the roof in NSW. Or when the Socceroos went to the world cup and did quite well that the same thing happened in their case.... I for one have never followed soccer/football at all up until that point but even I found myself staying up to 3 in the morning to watch them play.
So my question is why, when and individual is successful, do people write them off without a thought? why not become a bit more interested in their story and, dare I say it, even support them?
I just don't get it

Cheers


----------



## jersey10 (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



The Mint Man said:


> I couldn't agree more Julia....
> I was actually thinking about this yesterday and (considering how important sport is to us Aussies) I couldn't help but to draw on sport as an example of how success should actually bring support/praise rather than push it away.
> I mean when the swans won the AFL grand final I bet my bottom dollar their membership, merchandise sales, fan base and general interest in the swans/AFL went through the roof in NSW. Or when the Socceroos went to the world cup and did quite well that the same thing happened in their case.... I for one have never followed soccer/football at all up until that point but even I found myself staying up to 3 in the morning to watch them play.
> So my question is why, when and individual is successful, do people write them off without a thought? why not become a bit more interested in their story and, dare I say it, even support them?
> ...




Did i say Tall Poppy Syndrome??

Many people find talking down others who are more 'successful' than they themselves are makes them feel better.  This is evident throughout society and it is intertwined with stereotype and insecurity.


----------



## Timmy (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Julia said:


> There has been quite some criticism of Malcolm Turnbull on the basis that he is the wealthiest politician.   Why would anyone criticise him for that?  Apparently his mother left when he was nine, he and his father lived in rented flats, and he has achieved what he has through his own endeavours.
> Wouldn't it be more logical to regard him as an example of what can happen when someone moves on from a less than great childhood experience and becomes successful in several fields?





Will join the chorus here, well said Julia.
The attacks on him (that will come) because of his wealth are just easy, cheap (err, if that makes sense) shots.


----------



## Timmy (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



The Mint Man said:


> Swann (aka goose)




LOL!


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 September 2008)

Unfortunately for Turnbull, the Rudd household with its $50Million+ combined wealth, is just so obviously more in touch with the plight of ordinary Australians.    

Duckman


----------



## Timmy (17 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Unfortunately for Turnbull, the Rudd household with its $50Million+ combined wealth, is just so obviously more in touch with the plight of ordinary Australians.
> 
> Duckman




LOL!  This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## Bushman (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> And Joe Hockey?  Seems a nice bloke.




Too fat? See what happened to Kim Beazley and his ability to lose those 'unloseable' elections.  Aussies will never vote for a fat man it would seem (apart from Harold Holt?) . Not sure why? Maybe it is because we have been raised on the myth of the golden athletic Aussie sportsmen/Gallipoli warrior/ gentleman.  

In many African nations, being fat is equated with being successfull; therefore it is a status symbol and politically expedient.   

Anyway I digress.... 

The comment about the Rudd millions is a good one. The hypocrisy of the media strikes again. They should just admit they don't like 'blue bloods' so we can get on with debating about the real political issues we are currently facing.


----------



## Calliope (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, Pepperoni, you're entitled to see him through your own eyes, of course.




And what jaundiced eyes they are. You would think that a man who builds houses with his bare hands would appreciate the lesser achievements of others, even if they bring greater wealth.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Abbott an 'every day man'?  Give me a break!
> I hope we never, ever have a fundamentalist Christian (or any other fundamentalist religion) running the country.




Hate to frighten you Julia but we do have a fundamentalist christian running the country. Well, maybe fundamentalist is a bit strong - BUT - K-Rudd has stated that if he is hearing opinions or getting advice from two people, and he knows that one of them has 'faith' that he will lend more credence to the person with 'faith'.

So given that statement is Australia still a Secular state? Well we should be once this one term 'donothingment' is done.

I'm pleased that Malcolm got up, he speaks sense, is not a party creation and so is much more of a common man than these career politicians in my eyes.


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

I think Turnball is a natural leader who will do very well in this position. I also like that he seems to have a brain as well as some sort of social conscience. Will be interesting of he can drag his party away from the Howard era of much crapulous policy and no conscience in this regard.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 September 2008)

Datsun Disguise said:


> .. once this one term 'donothingment' is done.....



bring the troops back from Iraq
apologise to the abs
reduce income tax
...


----------



## jersey10 (17 September 2008)

Bushman said:


> Too fat? See what happened to Kim Beazley and his ability to lose those 'unloseable' elections.  Aussies will never vote for a fat man it would seem (apart from Harold Holt?) . Not sure why? Maybe it is because we have been raised on the myth of the golden athletic Aussie sportsmen/Gallipoli warrior/ gentleman.




That's a myth? I mean its not as if Australia has one of the highest rates of adult and childhood obesity in the world! TIC


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> bring the troops back from Iraq
> apologise to the abs
> reduce income tax
> ...




Hey 2020

I think you've just underlined Datsun's comment. To me his implied statement is that Rudd doesn't have much substance and doesn't "do anything".

The examples you give:

#Iraq - primarily for show. Affects say 500 troops? Has it created a more positive light in which the world sees us? With the exception of the "feelgood factor" - is it much of an achievement?

#Income Tax Refunds - locked in before election based on Coalition policy. Big deal.

#Apologies to the Aboriginals - While "in theory" a worthwhile exercise, in reality how has it helped Mr and Mrs Longgrass living outside of Alice Springs?        

It is nice to have aspirations and ideals to live by, but all living things at some stage need substance. I think Rudd might find that as well. 

Bringing back on topic - I think Turnbull has substance in spades.

Duckman


----------



## prawn_86 (17 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Bringing back on topic - I think Turnbull has substance in spades.




I loathe all politicians, but i loathe Turnbull less than Rudd (at this stage).

As others have said, (imo) Rudd is all talk and 'committees' and no action. Plus he just looks sly...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> bring the troops back from Iraq
> apologise to the abs
> reduce income tax
> ...




popular, easy stuff - and since?


----------



## Gspot (17 September 2008)

Rudd reminds me of a young Jonny Howard, more interested in showboating and seeing the world, policies on the run, little sustance and all about the me factor.


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I loathe all politicians, but i loathe Turnbull less than Rudd (at this stage).
> 
> As others have said, (imo) Rudd is all talk and 'committees' and no action. Plus he just looks sly...




the whole 'all comittees, no action' thing is a bit of a beat up by Liberal pollies. How is it a bad thing to actually have intelligent people look in depth at a problem before deciding the best course and creating policy around it - as willl be done. Surely the 'shoot from the hip' alternative is one better left to those living on Idiot island?

And now Gspot is saying that Rudd has 'policies on the run'. Which is to be? Policies on the run or all comittees before policy????


----------



## prawn_86 (17 September 2008)

The thing that annoys me (about all politics, not just Rudd) is the fact they set up these committees, pay them good money for their ideas, and then ignore their recommendations anyway.

"Lets set up a committee to see how we can solve X"

One year later (and countless taxpayer dollars) committee states:
"here is how to solve X"

Pollies:
"Oh we cant do that its against our policies/budget etc. Lets set up a sub committee to the orignal committee to see if they were thourough in their investigation/findings"

etc etc...

Or else they set up committees for things they know they are not going to change in order to be seen as doing something. EG - Fuel prices.


----------



## Julia (17 September 2008)

Bushman said:


> Too fat? See what happened to Kim Beazley and his ability to lose those 'unloseable' elections.  Aussies will never vote for a fat man it would seem (apart from Harold Holt?) .



You probably have a point there, Bushman.   Maybe fat people are generally regarded as lacking in personal discipline, are self indulgent?   Not sure it's just that with Joe Hockey, though.   He's just a bit too laid back, and frankly doesn't strike me as all that bright.

Even more off topic (sorry), New Zealanders clearly didn't mind an obese PM.  David Lange weighed 165kg!


----------



## justjohn (17 September 2008)

Gspot said:


> Rudd reminds me of a young Jonny Howard, more interested in showboating and seeing the world, policies on the run, little sustance and all about the me factor.




Rudd is  like the old SAMPLEBAG joke -All show & colour on the outside & full of shyte on the inside


----------



## justjohn (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> You probably have a point there, Bushman.   Maybe fat people are generally regarded as lacking in personal discipline, are self indulgent?   Not sure it's just that with Joe Hockey, though.   He's just a bit too laid back, and frankly doesn't strike me as all that bright.
> 
> Even more off topic (sorry), New Zealanders clearly didn't mind an obese PM.  David Lange weighed 165kg!




WOW, Julia that's one big Kiwi no wonder these birds are flightless being that size .Is he a tall man?


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

justjohn said:


> Rudd is  like the old SAMPLEBAG joke -All show & colour on the outside & full of shyte on the inside




Not because you are blindly biased or anything eh John. Wouldn't be that of course.


----------



## pepperoni (17 September 2008)

I think Rudd is about as likable as Turnbull (ie not at all) but thank god he has a level head on the economy without all the talking up and chasing unsustainable growth of the last govt.

And call me racist or whatever but I stronly prefer a christian PM like K Rudd.  Not sure many christian countries elect jews or muslims nowadays.


----------



## jersey10 (17 September 2008)

why does it matter if we like them or not? we aren't taking them out to dinner

surely the only thing that should matter is who will run the country better

I believe Turnbull would do a better job at that.


----------



## pepperoni (17 September 2008)

I believe he would run it well and truly in the interests of his BRW Rich 200 cronies that really dont need it.

Id rather someone who has broader less extravagent interests at heart.

Kevin 07 by first round knockout in any election against this guy.


----------



## Aussiest (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



agro said:


> yeh well rudd and swann are doing f-all, just reassuring us with how good Australian economies are and dropping rates to devalue the AU$




No, they're too busy letting 1,000s new migrants into the country each year so that we a labour force. 

No mention of encouraging Australians to actually fill the positions.

My  and my gripe over the for the year.


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> I believe Turnbull would do a better job at that.




Based on what? A feeling in the force? Or the extensive policy he has released since becoming leader yesterday? FFS


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

*Re: Turnball - New Liberal Leader*



Aussiest said:


> No, they're too busy letting 1,000s new migrants into the country each year so that we a labour force.
> 
> No mention of encouraging Australians to actually fill the positions.
> 
> My  and my gripe over the for the year.




I know you realise that John Howard (while he portrayed himself well as a xenophobe) increased immigration considerably during his tenure. I also know that you understand that for our economy to grow, our population will have to, especially with all those baby boomer pensions coming online. But you already know all that obviously.


----------



## Julia (17 September 2008)

justjohn said:


> WOW, Julia that's one big Kiwi no wonder these birds are flightless being that size .Is he a tall man?



Justjohn, he's been dead for many years now, died of obesity related diseases.  He had a stomach stapling operation a few years before he died but it didn't seem to make all that much difference.  To answer your question, no he wasn't particularly tall.

He is probably best remembered for his government's anti-nuclear stand which refused access to NZ ports by US nuclear powered ships, causing a significant cooling of the NZ/USA relationship.  Together with the Treasurer of the time, Roger Douglas, he instigated many changes in the NZ economy, commonly referred to as "Rogernomics".   I'm not sure NZ ever recovered from the effect of their policies.


----------



## alleyronin (18 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Justjohn, he's been dead for many years now, died of obesity related diseases.  He had a stomach stapling operation a few years before he died but it didn't seem to make all that much difference.  To answer your question, no he wasn't particularly tall.
> 
> *He is probably best remembered for his government's anti-nuclear stand which refused access to NZ ports by US nuclear powered ships, causing a significant cooling of the NZ/USA relationship.*  Together with the Treasurer of the time, Roger Douglas, he instigated many changes in the NZ economy, commonly referred to as "Rogernomics".   I'm not sure NZ ever recovered from the effect of their policies.



After which the ANZUS Treaty became known as the ANUS Treaty


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight]
bring the troops back from Iraq
apologise to the abs
reduce income tax[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=Datsun Disguise said:


> popular, easy stuff - and since?




well he's also managed to get the states to agree to act on the Murray-Darling 
is buying properties along the Darling
signed Kyoto
started to roll out computers for schools
 in the process of making employment terms more fair...

you know, all those things that Johnny failed on ... 

then there's telling the Chinese what we think of their human rights record ..
while at the same time developing our relationship with them .. (trade , the future etc) 
speaking to Pakistan to encourage them to do more against AQ etc 

hey if you think that bringing the troops home from Iraq is "popular" - by which you seem to mean "trivial" -  then we ain't gonna agree on much Datsun..


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

PS getting back to topic
Let's assume Turnbull can get away with charisma and sound policies.
(and PS hopefully more reasonable about treatment of the Abs, and action on carbon  and the Murray etc) 

Will he still want to resort to the obstructionist nonsense - alcopops, luxury car tax etc?.
The taxpayers will lose while they bicker about where to get the money to take on the massive problems we are facing.  

They should be thinking of this as a war cabinet !  (the way the world economy is going).  Curtin and Menzies cooperating stuff.   

I mean he was honest enough to send an email to Nelson to say that the 5 cents per litre discount was economically crazy.  - IMO Turnbull was devalued to some extent by those cave-ins he had to make to Nelson,  - trying to argue  "politically a great idea, but economically crazy" - what the hell does that say about Nelson's leadership ?  
pure valdalism / opportunism.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

PS Looks like the Libs are going to try to get old age pensioners more money by introducing a bill to the Senate and embarrassing the govt.  Will they extent this to carers and other classes of pensions? single mothers etc ? - or aren't there enough votes there?  

Will they simultaneously pass some bills in the senate - release some money to the coffers of govt ? or is the assumption that it comes out of reserves?  And whence this sudden generosity by the Libs, who only about 18 months ago approx, (according to Costello's book) considered raising the pension, - DURING TIMES OF MILK AND HONEY  - but knocked it back!.


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS Looks like the Libs are going to try to get old age pensioners more money by introducing a bill to the Senate and embarrassing the govt.  Will they extent this to carers and other classes of pensions? single mothers etc ? - or aren't there enough votes there?
> 
> Will they simultaneously pass some bills in the senate - release some money to the coffers of govt ? or is the assumption that it comes out of reserves?  And whence this sudden generosity by the Libs, who only a bit over a year ago, (according to Costello's book) considered raising the pension, - DURING TIMES OF MILK AND HONEY  - but knocked it back!.




The way things are going the pensioners will probably find additional benefits harder to get.  As a European financial disaster heads this way.


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

Interesting too that Turnball has held onto the Nelson ideal of taking 5c off the fuel excise after becoming leader. Hmmm. I understand and appreciate his desire to lead with some consensus but surely he could have persuaded his colleagues that particular policy is a tad silly.


----------



## Calliope (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> signed Kyoto
> which you seem to mean "trivial" -  then we ain't gonna agree on much Datsun..




Kyoto is now irrelevant. It is now all about Wall Street. The global financial crisis coming out of Wall Street will do more to more to reduce global emissions than the Kyoto converts ever dreamed of. Climate change mitigation is a luxury we can no longer afford. 

Both Rudd and Turnbull will reach this conclusion before very long.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> Kyoto is now irrelevant. It is now all about Wall Street. The global financial crisis coming out of Wall Street will do more to more to reduce global emissions than the Kyoto converts ever dreamed of. Climate change mitigation is a luxury we can no longer afford.
> 
> Both Rudd and Turnbull will reach this conclusion before very long.



you've misquoted me there calliope 
but what you are saying about recent crash having the same effect goes without saying ...
every cloud has a silver lining...
question is we will come out of this crisis one day, and we should have a system ready if not in place ... (imo).


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

I am absolutley appalled at the childist tactics of many members of the Labor party since Malcolm Turbull became leader ot the Liberal Party.

Their name calling is the type of reaction you could expect from the Labor party when they are intimidated by this new leader, and it certainly does not do them or their party justice. They should go home, change their KHAKI NICKERS and have a cold shower.

Personal attacks will get them nowhere.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

noco said:


> I am absolutley appalled at the childist tactics of many members of the Labor party since Malcolm Turbull became leader ot the Liberal Party.
> 
> Their name calling is the type of reaction you could expect from the Labor party ....




name calling ?  
noco, Maybe you can give us some examples  - but here are some I just found on this thread at least ..



2020hindsight said:


> lol - yep - headlines tomorrow "CHIMNEY SWEEP MAKES GOOD - NEW LEADER OF THE LIBS!"




Meanwhile this is how the media refer to him...



Duckman#72 said:


> ..The media report Turnbull ..."spoilt little rich kid silvertail" from way back. ..




and Conversely, this is how the Liberal followers on this thread refer to Rudd 



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Rudd is like the old SAMPLEBAG joke -All show & colour on the outside & full of shyte on the inside




and you're absolutely appalled lol.

PS If you've got a problem with the second example, maybe you should take it up with Duckman lol.

PS "childist" - sheesh, another "ist" to watch out for .


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> name calling ?
> noco, Maybe you can give us some examples  - but here are some I just found on this thread at least ..
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the "ingleesh" lesson 2020, I happened to hit the wrong button.
I'll BE WATCHING YOUR ENGLISH IN FUTURE!

If you want to see how the Labor school kids act in parliament, suggest you watch question time 2pm ABC  Monday to Thursday.


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2008)

2020, I have to agree with the general direction Noco is going here with his argument. 
The fact is that Labor are now in power but they still appear to be acting like the hooligans that they were (and still seemingly are) in opposition. 
Don't you think it's time they concentrate on doing good and running the country properly instead of behaving like slandering school kids in parliment/question time etc.?


Cheers

Edit: I wouldn't be surprised to see if they change their way today.
Watch here to see if I'm right http://webcast.aph.gov.au/livebroadcasting/


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

noco said:


> Thanks for the "ingleesh" lesson 2020, I happened to hit the wrong button.
> I'll BE WATCHING YOUR ENGLISH IN FUTURE!
> 
> If you want to see how the Labor school kids act in parliament, suggest you watch question time 2pm ABC  Monday to Thursday.




How come you barnacle Liberal voters are so frikkin blind. I do watch question time and there is plenty of banter and stupid name calling from the Liberal side of politics as well. 'Cardboard Kev' anyone? (no doubt that was just a bit of rollicking fun to you guys...)

FFS open your eyes and try to refrain from your worshipful commentary.


----------



## justjohn (18 September 2008)

20/20 thanks for the quote entry but seriously is there a chance to move Bananas in Pyjamas to a different time slot instead of following QT because yesterday I thought I was watching Peter Garrett in action but in fact it was B1 prancing around and funnily enough making better sense:


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> How come you barnacle Liberal voters are so frikkin blind. I do watch question time and there is plenty of banter and stupid name calling from the Liberal side of politics as well. 'Cardboard Kev' anyone? (no doubt that was just a bit of rollicking fun to you guys...)
> 
> FFS open your eyes and try to refrain from your worshipful commentary.




I think the difference is that when liberals were in power they were much more restrained than Labor when they are in power.
In fact, the same goes when each are in opposition. Labor were much more boisterous in opposition than the Liberals.
Ok, fair enough, Labor want to rub it in but we are almost 1 year into their term now, its time to get serious, time to meet the standard guys.
Just saying that Labor is very hard to take seriously sometimes.
Cheers


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

Whereas the party that turned up with cardboard cutouts of Rudds face to stick over their face during question time were not wasting time - they were doing that cause they are the serious party for the nation, the only party we can take seriously! Oh please.

There is plenty of denigration from both sides and I think you are One-eyed Willy if you are trying to suggest one party has the monopoly on it or even does it more often. You find Labor hard to take seriously Mint man because you vote Liberal!!!! Those of us that vote on the left see the Liberal party as quite often a joke. I do try and keep both eyes open though.


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> Those of us that vote on the left see the Liberal party as quite often a joke. I do try and keep both eyes open though.



Well you sure as hell have a hard time showing it then
Contradiction one sentence to the next did you go to the school of PM ruddy? ruddy ruddy ruddy!!!! yay!

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (18 September 2008)

That's a bit harsh Minty poor kev07 probably wasn't in Australia long enough to attend school:


----------



## Timmy (18 September 2008)

OK, lets not descend to parliamentary standards here ... or else I will reduce the size of stroganoff serving portions even further.


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Well you sure as hell have a hard time showing it then
> Contradiction one sentence to the next did you go to the school of PM ruddy? ruddy ruddy ruddy!!!! yay!
> 
> Cheers




Hows that Mint Man? I can look at people on merit, and my statement said 'Liberal party... *quite* often a joke' - can you explain the contradiction? I have not voted Labor for quite some time so I guess you can gather I never went to school of PM Ruddy no matter how many roll eye or winking smiley faces you put in your post.

I have posted in this very thread that Turnball comes across as an impressive character. It may be pure charisma (which there is no doubt he has) but I am also impressed by the type of policy he alluded would be his style before becoming leader. Time will tell, but I am willing to wait and see.


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS Looks like the Libs are going to try to get old age pensioners more money by introducing a bill to the Senate and embarrassing the govt.  Will they extent this to carers and other classes of pensions? single mothers etc ? - or aren't there enough votes there?
> 
> Will they simultaneously pass some bills in the senate - release some money to the coffers of govt ? or is the assumption that it comes out of reserves?  And whence this sudden generosity by the Libs, who only about 18 months ago approx, (according to Costello's book) considered raising the pension, - DURING TIMES OF MILK AND HONEY  - but knocked it back!.





Whoops 2020 did you mean EXTEND? Sheez best check your own post before you criticize others.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

noco]I am absolutley appalled at the [B]childist tactics [/B]of many members of the Labor party .. [/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=2020hindsight]
... Will they extent this to carers? [/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=noco said:


> Whoops 2020 did you mean EXTEND? Sheez best check your own post before you criticize others.




noco , fair point,   …  oops lol - 
but the following additional points are also relevant ...

a) thanks for clarifying that your word "childist" was indeed a typo. 
I mean there are *"ageist" tactics* for instance,  (racist, sexist, etc)
.. so I figured you'd used "*childist" tactics *intentionally .  



> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ageist
> age•ism   –noun 1. discrimination against persons of a certain age group.




b) you claimed "you were appalled" without a single example.  Hence I would say you were inviting some counter-comment - with or without pedantry.  

c) Since I have acknowledged my error, will you acknowledge that you have latched onto a minor error in my response to you, without acknowledging the point that on this particular thread at least, the reverse is true, i.e. Liberal supporters use the more offensive adjectives / criticism.  ?

d) Fortunately (for my argument)  Paul Keating has moved on lol.

e) PS (I add PS's in the time for double-checking) - Should you call me a socialist,  I'll reject that - though perhaps , like your typo .. " childist vs childish " ,  I am socialish


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> How come you barnacle Liberal voters are so frikkin blind. I do watch question time and there is plenty of banter and stupid name calling from the Liberal side of politics as well. 'Cardboard Kev' anyone? (no doubt that was just a bit of rollicking fun to you guys...)
> 
> FFS open your eyes and try to refrain from your worshipful commentary.




Cardboard Kev was well justified due to the fact that on one occassion  he extended parliamentarians to sit on Fridays and then did not turn up himself.
He deserved what was dished out to him. He soon learnt his lesson!


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noco , fair point,   …  oops lol -
> but the following additional points are also relevant ...
> 
> a) thanks for clarifying that your word "childist" was indeed a typo.
> ...




Good one 2020 but remember "People who live in glass houses should not throw stones". Gotcha.


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2008)

I extended parliamentarians to sit on Fridays too:


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

noco said:


> Good one 2020 but remember "People who live in glass houses should not throw stones". Gotcha.



shinbone the day I don't make a typpo in my posts is miles out there in the future..  
(but that wasn't the point of my post was it )


----------



## justjohn (18 September 2008)

Noco...you didn't have to wait long but remember DO NOT ANGER THE LABOR GODS


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2008)

justjohn said:


> Noco...you didn't have to wait long but remember DO NOT ANGER THE LABOR GODS



don't hassle the religion of Ruddtology. No respect


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

Question for you blokes - how many Fridays were these parliamentarians asked to work? - (i.e. when they carried on as if the boss had asked them to work every day through their Xmas holidays for the next ten years , sheesh. )


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

They don't need to know the answer 2020, they have propaganda and bias as their ally... I mean surely that's enough to make a credible argument eh?


----------



## noco (18 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Question for you blokes - how many Fridays were these parliamentarians asked to work? - (i.e. when they carried on as if the boss had asked them to work every day through their Xmas holidays for the next ten years , sheesh. )




Only one Friday 2020. Krudd got his fingers burnt and did not have the guts to seek a second Friday. Even some of his own party were critical of this prank since he did not turn up himself.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

noco said:


> Only one Friday 2020. Krudd got his fingers burnt and did not have the guts to seek a second Friday. Even some of his own party were critical of this prank since he did not turn up himself.




Pollies .... ask em to do a few days work without the headmaster, and they claim  "unconstitutionality " lol

Looks like ..
16 days for the Reps (of which they worked 1) , 22 Feb. 
12 for the Senate.  

sheesh, I work that in unpaid overtime every year. 
http://www.aph.gov.au/House/info/sittings/index.htm

PS example of typical pollie lurk:-
Iemma retires on an ongoing pension of $100K  - now - don't you think, for those sort of lurks (typical) , they could work a few full weeks in a year?

PS noco ... You're starting to fall into your own trap .... the man's name is Rudd not Krudd  - gee you one-eyed Liberal blokes and your foul tongues lol.


----------



## Julia (20 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> I think Rudd is about as likable as Turnbull (ie not at all) but thank god he has a level head on the economy without all the talking up and chasing unsustainable growth of the last govt.
> 
> And call me racist or whatever but I stronly prefer a christian PM like K Rudd.  Not sure many christian countries elect jews or muslims nowadays.



Pepperoni, you might like to moderate the above comment.  Apparently Mr Turnbull is a Catholic.   Why did you assume, without checking, that he was a Jew?  And for that matter, what do you have against Jews?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Pepperoni, you might like to moderate the above comment.  Apparently Mr Turnbull is a Catholic.   Why did you assume, without checking, that he was a Jew?  And for that matter, what do you have against Jews?




Maybe someone misunderstood this ...  (where Turnbull's behaviour seems perfectly reasonable to me - probably clever politically as well of course) .. Protection for Israeli schools in Wentworth electorate ...  

http://www.malcolmturnbull.com.au/Pages/Article.aspx?ID=906

i.e. he courted the Jewish vote in Vaucluse, and was called an "honourary Jew" ( not like his competitor, a real Jew, George Newhouse, lol) 

http://www.crikey.com.au/Election-2007/20071025-Courting-the-Jewish-vote.html



> *The fight for the Federal seat of Wentworth is between the self-appointed, Honorary Jew (Malcolm Turnbull) and the proudly Zionist, True Jew (George Newhouse.) *




But in any case (and speaking generally  ) let's remember that General John Monash was an Aussie Jew - one of the best Aussies ever - and he won WWI for us  (in fact for us all ) 

http://www.abc.net.au/overnights/stories/s1197866.htm


> John Monash - the outsider who won a war
> "Without question John Monash was the greatest commander of World War One!"
> This is the claim of Roland Perry, author of "Monash, the Outsider who won a war" Perry, in conversation with *Trevor Chappell went further and claimed he is the greatest Australian - greater than Don Bradman! *- (which he can claim with some authority as he he is Bradman's biographer!)
> 
> If so, how did an Australian achieve this in WW1 and why is it that we know so little about him?.  etc




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Monash



> Troops later recounted that one of the most extraordinary things about the Battle of Hamel was not the use of armoured cars, or simply the tremendous success of the operation, but the fact that in the midst of battle Monash had arranged delivery of hot meals up to the front line.






> By the end of the war Monash had acquired an outstanding reputation for intellect, personal magnetism, management and ingenuity. He also won the respect and loyalty of his troops: his motto was "Feed your troops on victory". *Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery later wrote: "I would name Sir John Monash as the best general on the western front in Europe*".






> His face is on Australia's highest value currency note ($100).
> 
> *Monash's success in part reflected the tolerance of Australian society, but to a larger degree his success - in the harshest experience the young nation had suffered - shaped that tolerance and demonstrated to Australians that the Australian character was diverse, multi-ethnic, and a blend of the traditions of the 'Bush' and the 'city'*.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

PS lol
:topic Maybe I should add that the Palestinians fighting alongside Lawrence of Arabia in WWI (under promise of a homeland after the war - which was stolen from them by French expansionism after the war) also helped win the war - in fact (in my understanding anyway) they beat the Turks, where the Anzacs could not .


----------



## Macquack (20 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Why did you assume, without checking, that he was a Jew?




1. Multi-millionaire ( worth $120 million )
2. Ex-banker
3. Lives in Vaucluse
An understandable mistake in my book.

One other point, I always believed Turnbull was set up by Howard to sabotage the "Australian Republic" campaign. He is a political opportunist.


----------



## Nashezz (21 September 2008)

noco said:


> Only one Friday 2020. Krudd got his fingers burnt and did not have the guts to seek a second Friday. Even some of his own party were critical of this prank since he did not turn up himself.




Of course if Johnny had made the policy and was away doing the business expected of a Prime Minister on the first day I am sure you would have thought the policy was a great one, and Johnny was pardonable in his absence. Hard working Johnny making those scamming pollies, particularly the lazy Labor bureaucrats, work like a good conservative does.......


----------



## pacestick (21 September 2008)

promoting a merchant banker  at the moment may not have been wise as they seem to be rapidly getting the reputation of being a bunch of spivs


----------



## Calliope (26 September 2008)

After watching Mr Turnbull on Tony Jones's Q & A last night I think any doubts have been removed that he makes the Labor trio of Rudd, Gillard and Swan look very second rate. He was, as said on ABC News Radio this morning, "open, charming and funny."  This is in stark contrast to the Labor trio who have made it an art form of not answering any questions whether on in Question Time or in interviews.


----------



## Nyden (26 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> I think Rudd is about as likable as Turnbull (ie not at all) but thank god he has a level head on the economy without all the talking up and chasing unsustainable growth of the last govt.
> 
> And call me racist or whatever but I stronly prefer a christian PM like K Rudd.  Not sure many christian countries elect jews or muslims nowadays.




May I ask why you would *want* a christian (or any religious) leader? I would much rather an atheist leader; you know, someone who places hopes for the future in science ... as opposed to a make-believe over glorified Santa-clause floating on a cloud?

 ... Eeep, do I need to kiss beads now, or sacrifice a cow to appease the gods? : Sorry, but I am rather tired of all this _in god we trust_ (guess that's American though) nonsense.

Oh, and a more on-topic comment; I believe Turnbull is so far doing a splendid job.


----------



## adobee (26 September 2008)

I dont think that politicians should bring any religous views to the table.. they are there to represent australia as a whole..

I have been a big Rudd fan, up to now i didnt think the libs had anything on him.. (howard, costello or nelson anyway) but I think Turnbull can bring it home.. he has me swung on personality, charisma, stating what he thinks with out reteric and being confident to say it and not steer away from any issues.. with a few good policies he will be next pm hands down..


----------



## Calliope (26 September 2008)

adobee said:


> I dont think that politicians should bring any religous views to the table.. they are there to represent australia as a whole..
> 
> I have been a big Rudd fan, up to now i didnt think the libs had anything on him.. (howard, costello or nelson anyway) but I think Turnbull can bring it home.. he has me swung on personality, charisma, stating what he thinks with out reteric and being confident to say it and not steer away from any issues.. with a few good policies he will be next pm hands down..




I also now think that Turnbull is a laydown misere. In the personality stakes Rudd is like a ventriloquist's doll programmed with cliches and waffle, all coming out of that prissy little mouth.


----------



## Nashezz (26 September 2008)

lol - no doubt personality rather than policy is a good reason to vote a PM in. 

Isn't that how Bush beat Al Gore, or how the Governator got in? You guys sure know how to pick 'em. I mean if he's charming and I can actually watch him on TV then yee haa - pick for the nation. I am sure the average Italian while they think they are on a good thing (because he is charming apparently) are lovin Silvio Berlusconi's work.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> After watching Mr Turnbull on Tony Jones's Q & A last night I think any doubts have been removed that he makes the Labor trio of Rudd, Gillard and Swan look very second rate. He was, as said on ABC News Radio this morning, "open, charming and funny."  This is in stark contrast to the Labor trio who have made it an art form of not answering any questions whether on in Question Time or in interviews.




I'd agree with most of what you said, Gillard is better than the other two Labor muppets, and if given more room by the old Ruddthecontroller, would be a more effective performer.

Turnbull will eat them alive with his intellect and wit in Parliament though.

gg


----------



## moXJO (26 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> lol - no doubt personality rather than policy is a good reason to vote a PM in.
> 
> Isn't that how Bush beat Al Gore, or how the Governator got in? You guys sure know how to pick 'em. I mean if he's charming and I can actually watch him on TV then yee haa - pick for the nation. I am sure the average Italian while they think they are on a good thing (because he is charming apparently) are lovin Silvio Berlusconi's work.




Are you talking about how RUDD got in? Wow wasnt he on rove

and that morning show


----------



## Nashezz (26 September 2008)

moXJO said:


> Are you talking about how RUDD got in? Wow wasnt he on rove
> 
> and that morning show




Sorry I don't understand your point.. Are you saying it is because he oozed charm in those appearances? Or he always looked and sounded like he was slightly awkward albeit sounding like he had a passion to make Australia better.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> Sorry I don't understand your point.. Are you saying it is because he oozed charm in those appearances? Or he always looked and sounded like he was slightly awkward albeit sounding like he had a passion to make Australia better.




Nash mate, I went through a stage of being in love with awkward girls who had passion.

You'll get over it mate.

Cold showers don't work by the way.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

At last the labor government are following the advice of Malcolm Turnbull from a week ago to back mortgage based securities.

Thank god he is in parliament. 

Where would Labor be for ideas in this crisis without him?

swan and Tanner are a joke, hopeless.

gg


----------



## johenmo (27 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> lol - no doubt personality rather than policy is a good reason to vote a PM in.




Nashezz - many a true word spoken in jest.  Quite a few young people I've talked with of late, in general conversation, think KRs better than JH because of things like his Rove appearance.  Some have said to me they believe it shows he's more in tune with "real people".   Whether he is or not, that's their reality and they will likely act upon it when the time comes.

Maybe politics could be like school sports used to be - two leaders on the steps of parliament with a mob of pollies down below, each taking it in turns to select their team mates.  Or the GG could line the pollies up going Govt Opposition Govt Opposition  etc.  Could make interesting viewing - can see on payTV and put the money towards saving the banks. Could do this on Fridays.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 September 2008)

Nashezz said:


> lol - no doubt personality rather than policy is a good reason to vote a PM in.
> 
> Isn't that how Bush beat Al Gore, or how the Governator got in? You guys sure know how to pick 'em. I mean if he's charming and I can actually watch him on TV then yee haa - pick for the nation. I am sure the average Italian while they think they are on a good thing (because he is charming apparently) are lovin Silvio Berlusconi's work.





A wise observation Nash mate.

gg


----------



## Julia (1 October 2008)

Is Malcolm Turnbull going to be let down by Julie Bishop?  She seems to be a bit out of her depth as Shadow Treasurer.  

This morning Wayne Swan actually made a perfectly sensible comment about expecting banks to be competitive if there is another interest rate cut, but acknowledged that they were currently facing higher borrowing rates.  The implication was, realistically, that they would not be expected to pass on the full cut.

Then Ms Bishop responded that she was disappointed in Mr Swan's letting the banks off lightly (or words to that effect).  Seemed to me to be a purely populist comment and she fell in my estimation as a result.


----------



## adobee (1 October 2008)

Nashezz said:


> lol - no doubt personality rather than policy is a good reason to vote a PM in.
> 
> Isn't that how Bush beat Al Gore, or how the Governator got in? You guys sure know how to pick 'em. I mean if he's charming and I can actually watch him on TV then yee haa - pick for the nation. I am sure the average Italian while they think they are on a good thing (because he is charming apparently) are lovin Silvio Berlusconi's work.




Personality is everything... hardly any of the policies are different between the two side..

Turnball is at least clever and witty unlike Bush..  and he has balls he has taken on the UKingdon, and Packer without fear... Most PMs would be scared to take on Packer..


----------



## white_goodman (1 October 2008)

Julia said:


> Is Malcolm Turnbull going to be let down by Julie Bishop?  She seems to be a bit out of her depth as Shadow Treasurer.
> 
> This morning Wayne Swan actually made a perfectly sensible comment about expecting banks to be competitive if there is another interest rate cut, but acknowledged that they were currently facing higher borrowing rates.  The implication was, realistically, that they would not be expected to pass on the full cut.
> 
> Then Ms Bishop responded that she was disappointed in Mr Swan's letting the banks off lightly (or words to that effect).  Seemed to me to be a purely populist comment and she fell in my estimation as a result.




shes jsut the token woman... better off giving her a health or education portfolio... ideally hockey as treasurer just cos i like him, however i dont know his credentials


----------



## justjohn (1 October 2008)

It seems that every party now runs with the token woman(sorry girls)


----------

